# Be safe people, 2 more avalanches deaths yesterday.



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*B. Kopp - RIP*

I just got the news and my stomach is in an indescribably deep pit. What terrible news about a wonderful man and another young man who's flames were extinguished all too short.

My thoughts and prayers go out to both parties families and friends.
I can only take consolation in the fact that Brian passed doing what he'd dedicated his life to - helping others.

Shedding a tear because we've lost someone dear.....


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

8 snowmobilers missing in BC after avalanche - sounds like they had beacons: two self rescued and dug up a third. Its a rough season. Be careful all.

3 rescued, 8 missing in Canadian avalanches - CNN.com


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*weird storms*

There are substantial cornices where I have never seen them before in the Wasatch. Just a unique wind patern. Same with Colo?

I am very sorry for the parties affected by this. I am very sorry for the children affected by this. If you’re a parent, buy a big life insurance policy if you ski the back country or kayak. It cost less me less than a new boat or new ski gear for this and at least I know my kids will be taken care of.

Sorry to be preachy. I have a friend who did not do this and died unexpectedly. It has rocked the world of his wife and kids as she has had to deal with getting out and taking care both the home front and making a living through an incredibly bad time


----------

